# pharmacy labs



## powermaster (Feb 4, 2013)

Just ran across these labs and wondering if anyone has heard of them.
Genezameds
glvitamins
Rxhead. 
Hope this is OK to ask.


----------



## powermaster (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone... maybe not. Does MP carry clomid or nolva


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 5, 2013)

powermaster said:


> Anyone... maybe not. Does MP carry clomid or nolva



yes they do


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 5, 2013)

And much more.


----------



## powermaster (Feb 5, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> yes they do



I guess I'm just missing it. Is it under another name maybe?  I really don't want to deal with pinn anymore.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 5, 2013)

powermaster said:


> I guess I'm just missing it. Is it under another name maybe?  I really don't want to deal with pinn anymore.



I dont blame you.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 5, 2013)

...they are under the chemical name.
Not the RX


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 5, 2013)

powermaster said:


> I guess I'm just missing it. Is it under another name maybe?  I really don't want to deal with pinn anymore.



Power, just google generic name for Clomid and Nolva, then take your business over to MP and purchase because they are top notch there.


----------



## powermaster (Feb 6, 2013)

Cool and thanks I figured MP had it I'm just overlooking it. I purchased my caber and aromas in from MP and super fast shipping.


----------



## Webiseb (Nov 5, 2018)

MP is a site?


----------



## Spongy (Nov 5, 2018)

Webiseb said:


> MP is a site?



Manpower Research.  They no longer exist.  

Why are you resurrecting 5 year old threads?


----------



## Webiseb (Nov 5, 2018)

Didn’t happen to notice it was 5 years old. Apologies.


----------

